# 19th of July Farewell BBQ *HAS BEEN CANCELLED!!!!*



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

as some of you know I leave for active duty on 29 July, so lets do a BBQ/HERF at my place....................all are welcome to attend


more info to follow


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: 20th of July Farewell BBQ*

I actually have a wedding to attend that weekend, Alex....so I hope maybe I can get out there before then to have a mini-herf with you.


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: 20th of July Farewell BBQ*



snkbyt said:


> as some of you know I leave for active duty on 29 July, so lets do a BBQ/HERF at my place....................all are welcome to attend


I'll be with you in spirit, Alex. For what it is worth, you take my respect and admiration with you.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: 20th of July Farewell BBQ*



icehog3 said:


> I actually have a wedding to attend that weekend, Alex....so I hope maybe I can get out there before then to have a mini-herf with you.


Congrats Tom :ss

I will know after May 12th :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: 20th of July Farewell BBQ*



icehog3 said:


> so I hope maybe I can get out there before then to have a mini-herf with you.


Let me know what weekend you will be going down there and I might meet up with yall.



vstrommark said:


> I'll be with you in spirit, Alex. For what it is worth, you take my respect and admiration with you.


:tpd: Alex U take care of yourself but im sure I'll see you before you leave to tell you in person.:tu Keep me posted so I can put my days in ahead of time.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: 20th of July Farewell BBQ*

Let's not hijack this thread boys, it is kind of important. :2


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

*Re: 20th of July Farewell BBQ*

You darn well I will be there.
Count me in.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: 20th of July Farewell BBQ*

Crap...I was hopin you would make Bookers herf in Aug.:BS:BS


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: 20th of July Farewell BBQ*



vstrommark said:


> I'll be with you in spirit, Alex. For what it is worth, you take my respect and admiration with you.


Thank you and take care Alex!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: 20th of July Farewell BBQ*



icehog3 said:


> I actually have a wedding to attend that weekend, Alex....so I hope maybe I can get out there before then to have a mini-herf with you.


I was wrong, the wedding is the next weekend....so I am back to trying to make plans to be there!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 20th of July Farewell BBQ*



icehog3 said:


> I was wrong, the wedding is the next weekend....so I am back to trying to make plans to be there!


glad to hear it............any other NAC members?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: 20th of July Farewell BBQ*

I'm there

Like you didn't know that already

Ron


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

*Re: 20th of July Farewell BBQ*

would love to be there Alex, You know it. I don't think I can make it work though. As always, respect for what you do, and hope you have a quick and safe assignment.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*

Like always it was a pleasure talking to you over the phone Alex. Im 95% sure I'll be there. I'll make my Tampa trip a 2-n-1 Trip.. If I cant pull that1 off guess you'll have to see me 2wice in a few months:hn


----------



## jonny0783 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*

Brother well I guess old enough to be Father Give me an exact date and I will try my HARDEST to be there and I will bring your favorite lil drink!!!

Jon:ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

*Re: 20th of July Farewell BBQ*



snkbyt said:


> glad to hear it............any other NAC members?


Alex!!!! Holy smokes. You must fill me in on the rest of the story and how it worked out. I wish I could be there, but I will be at Ft Bliss or Lewis. I will be there in spirit.


----------



## Bigkerm (Nov 26, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*

I will be there my Brother celebrating with you and wishing you a quick and safe return.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 20th of July Farewell BBQ*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Like always it was a pleasure talking to you over the phone Alex. Im 95% sure I'll be there. I'll make my Tampa trip a 2-n-1 Trip.. If I cant pull that1 off guess you'll have to see me 2wice in a few months:hn


sounds good Wm


jonny0783 said:


> Brother well I guess old enough to be Father Give me an exact date and I will try my HARDEST to be there and I will bring your favorite lil drink!!!
> 
> Jon:ss


Saturday July 19th at the Snkpit


Papichulo said:


> Alex!!!! Holy smokes. You must fill me in on the rest of the story and how it worked out. I wish I could be there, but I will be at Ft Bliss or Lewis. I will be there in spirit.


call sometime Chief, and I'll give you that update


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*

I see it was moved up to Saturday.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



BigVito said:


> I see it was moved up to Saturday.


thought it would work out better for those that might have to travel a bit


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



snkbyt said:


> thought it would work out better for those that might have to travel a bit


Good plan, I am 50/50 depending on PT and if I'm back to work :hn


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*

Put me down!!!

I would love to go to this!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



wayner123 said:


> Put me down!!!
> 
> I would love to go to this!


alrighty then, but leave your camera at home......................:bn:ss


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



snkbyt said:


> alrighty then, but leave your camera at home......................:bn:ss


Oh HELL NO!!!!!!!! I'm bringing my camera!!!!!!!! I know some of the Bros would pay DEARLY for Wayne's Pic :ss:r

Ron


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*

Alex, you want me to change the title to read "20th of July"?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



icehog3 said:


> Alex, you want me to change the title to read "20th of July"?


no Tom, had Dave change so that people had a day to recover B4 going back to work :ss


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*

Thank you for your service.

I would love to be there at the HERF but if you happen to have a lay-over in the U.K. let me know. I wiill do my bestest to make it eventful :ss

Keep your head low and get your ass home safe.

T


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



partagaspete said:


> Thank you for your service.
> 
> I would love to be there at the HERF but if you happen to have a lay-over in the U.K. let me know. I wiill do my bestest to make it eventful :ss
> 
> ...


will let you know, and thanks


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*

I will have to make plans for this.

Can't miss sending you off! How many cigars are you allowed to take with you?


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



Ron1YY said:


> Oh HELL NO!!!!!!!! I'm bringing my camera!!!!!!!! I know some of the Bros would pay DEARLY for Wayne's Pic :ss:r
> 
> Ron


:r:r

I too am bringing my camera. I need to get particular angle shots for the chops I have in mind. :bn


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



Ron1YY said:


> Oh HELL NO!!!!!!!! I'm bringing my camera!!!!!!!! I know some of the Bros would pay DEARLY for Wayne's Pic :ss:r
> 
> Ron


I can get those PM me!!!

I'll see if I can make it.


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



tech-ninja said:


> I will have to make plans for this.
> 
> Can't miss sending you off! How many cigars are you allowed to take with you?


glad to hear it, not sure but I'll have training time some where to smoke a few


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*

attendees list

snkbyt
mrs.snkbyt
tech-ninja
ron1yy 
mrs.ron1yy
troop lee
wayner123
bigkerm
blueface


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*

what time do we want to start this thing?


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



snkbyt said:


> what time do we want to start this thing?


I can get there as early as need be. Do you plan on it being a lunch BBQ or Supper BBQ?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



wayner123 said:


> I can get there as early as need be. Do you plan on it being a lunch BBQ or Supper BBQ?


both, all day event so folks can come and go as they please


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*

You know that's only a 5 hour drive. I might actually try to make this one to meet some of my fellow BOTL and see you off bud. 50/50 right now. :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



mike32312 said:


> You know that's only a 5 hour drive. I might actually try to make this one to meet some of my fellow BOTL and see you off bud. 50/50 right now. :tu


do I hear 60/40?


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*

any more FL boys for this thing? or out-of-staters?


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*

I would love to attend but the army has different plans for me. I will be looking for you over there. Maybe we can get a HERF going in the box.:gn


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



Sergeant Smoky said:


> I would love to attend but the army has different plans for me. I will be looking for you over there. Maybe we can get a HERF going in the box.:gn


I going to Arghanistan in Aug/Sep.......................would be nice to see ya again


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*

:ss :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



snkbyt said:


> :ss :tu


Nice talking to ya this morning bro. U take care out there and I'll c u in a few months.

Ps: This is what I told BigV about his 19-21hrs drive to Fl & I Quote ":r:r:r:r:r" He said ok


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Nice talking to ya this morning bro. U take care out there and I'll c u in a few months.
> 
> Ps: This is what I told BigV about his 19-21hrs drive to Fl & I Quote ":r:r:r:r:r" He said ok


:r .


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



BigVito said:


> :r .


:tu


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tu


we thought it was a good idea lastnight


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



BigVito said:


> we thought it was a good idea lastnight


Alright lets stop be4Tom yell at me again Talk2u Pm style:tu

C Tom I do catch on


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Alright lets stop be4Tom yell at me again Talk2u Pm style:tu
> 
> C Tom I do catch on


:r :tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



snkbyt said:


> attendees list
> 
> snkbyt
> mrs.snkbyt
> ...


any others?


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



snkbyt said:


> any others?


Hey where is my name


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey where is my name


_attendees list

snkbyt
mrs.snkbyt
tech-ninja
ron1yy 
mrs.ron1yy
troop lee
wayner123
bigkerm
blueface_
_HarryCulo_
_madeindade_
_detroitpha357_
_nelly_
_madurofan_
_scubajohn_
_bigvito_


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*

just got word that the move date may be changed, will keep you all informed


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*

Depending on my health and getting the time off for it (I work weekends at the hospital) I'd say I'm 70% sure I'll be there. Besides, it's an easy drive for me from where I am. I'd even go as far to say that it's a very strong, highly probable 70% chance. :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*

looks like a good time brewin.....hope ya all go easy on wayner as he is a HV

enjoy guys:tu


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



shaggy said:


> looks like a good time brewin.....hope ya all go easy on wayner as he is a HV
> enjoy guys:tu


will be a good time, unless they deploy me earlier then the 19th (rumor has the 10th)


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



snkbyt said:


> will be a good time, unless they deploy me earlier then the 19th (rumor has the 10th)


Say it ain't so, snkbyt. Tell Uncle Sam you have an important family meeting (we are your brother's of the leaf) :ss


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



wayner123 said:


> Say it ain't so, snkbyt. Tell Uncle Sam you have an important family meeting (we are your brother's of the leaf) :ss


should know by mid June what the departure date will be for sure


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*

*it is with heavy heart that I formerly cancel this herf*, due to the fact that I don't have a set departure date and rather than folks making plans to attend on the 19th and me not being here.............the only other possible date would be July 4th weekend and I don't won't people to not spend it with their families

Thanks for the interest and maybe we'll reschedule for when I return next year


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

This is very saddening, oh well, I will get my first herf soon enough. If you don't want others to make plans but you are still available on the 19th is it still on? Just not officially?

I live only a couple hours away and I am very anxious, LOL.


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



snkbyt said:


> *it is with heavy heart that I formerly cancel this herf*, due to the fact that I don't have a set departure date and rather than folks making plans to attend on the 19th and me not being here.............the only other possible date would be July 4th weekend and I don't won't people to not spend it with their families
> 
> Thanks for the interest and maybe we'll reschedule for when I return next year


Sorry about the news, Alex. Keep us informed about your situation. Thanks!

Greg


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

wayner123 said:


> This is very saddening, oh well, I will get my first herf soon enough. If you don't want others to make plans but you are still available on the 19th is it still on? Just not officially?
> 
> I live only a couple hours away and I am very anxious, LOL.


PM me July 4th weekend and we'll discuss it


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



snkbyt said:


> *it is with heavy heart that I formerly cancel this herf*, due to the fact that I don't have a set departure date and rather than folks making plans to attend on the 19th and me not being here.............the only other possible date would be July 4th weekend and I don't won't people to not spend it with their families
> 
> Thanks for the interest and maybe we'll reschedule for when I return next year


Fuggin Military. this definitely bites the big one  At the very least this will give an op for a bigger return herf  Maybe they will change the departure date to when never


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



BigVito said:


> Fuggin Military. this definitely bites the big one  At the very least this will give an op for a bigger return herf  Maybe they will change the departure date to when never


its positively a GO for departure


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



snkbyt said:


> its positively a GO for departure


I wish they would pick a date instead of pin the tail on USAMA

http://www.fbi.gov/wanted/terrorists/terbinladen.htm


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Alex.
Get back safe so we can herf then.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: 19th of July Farewell BBQ*



snkbyt said:


> * I don't won't people to not spend it with their families
> 
> *


*

U R Fam I'll still c u when i come down there*


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

You definately watch your six over there Alex......we gotta herf SOMETIME!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Phuck that!!!!!!! We'll hook up before you leave AND when you get back. 

I can't have my Bro go to the sandbox without a getdown. Let's talk, and even if it's a 2 man herf, we're going to have a getdown!!!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## wayner123 (Mar 29, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> Phuck that!!!!!!! We'll hook up before you leave AND when you get back.
> 
> I can't have my Bro go to the sandbox without a getdown. Let's talk, and even if it's a 2 man herf, we're going to have a getdown!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Hey I am a go before July 19th as well. Don't leave me out!!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ron1YY said:


> Phuck that!!!!!!! We'll hook up before you leave AND when you get back.
> 
> I can't have my Bro go to the sandbox without a getdown. Let's talk, and even if it's a 2 man herf, we're going to have a getdown!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ron





wayner123 said:


> Hey I am a go before July 19th as well. Don't leave me out!!


Me too but it may a bit tough.
I have my grandson's birthday coming up and he is having a 1 yr old big party that my daughter is working on.
On another weekend, we have his Christening.
On another weekend, will be in New Orleans.
So there are some openings, not many, just don't know when and don't want to commit if I can't make it.


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, just found out that the Snake will be home 07/06 :tu

Don't know about the rest of you, but he will also be at LJ's this weekend too:ss


Ron


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> Well, just found out that the Snake will be home 07/06 :tu
> 
> Don't know about the rest of you, but he will also be at LJ's this weekend too:ss
> 
> Ron


Checking my date book:tu


----------



## Bigkerm (Nov 26, 2006)

Then the 6th will be good for me too !!!!

Wouldn't miss this one for the world. Then we will party even harder when you get back Alex.


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

Blueface said:


> Me too but it may a bit tough.
> I have my grandson's birthday coming up and he is having a 1 yr old big party that my daughter is working on.
> On another weekend, we have his Christening.
> On another weekend, will be in New Orleans.
> So there are some openings, not many, just don't know when and don't want to commit if I can't make it.


Ummm Carlos, PM a brutha


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

ok, change of plans. I'm going to have to find a day and hook up with you before you go to the sand box.

In other words, the 6th is canceled also 


Ron


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Ron1YY said:


> ok, change of plans. I'm going to have to find a day and hook up with you before you go to the sand box.
> 
> In other words, the 6th is canceled also
> Ron


_*home once again, but not to many of those left.............deploy date was confirmed by the CO today...........will have to have a return herf next mid-July (2009)*_


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Damn....a year with no snake!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

snkbyt said:


> _*will have to have a return herf next mid-July (2009)*_


Im there.:tu


----------

